# Anyone using Digiweb Satellite for Broadband



## Hurling Fan (29 Oct 2009)

Hi Guys, husband has got a new job for which he desperately needs broadband.  At the moment he's moving between friends/family houses which is not ideal.  Anyway, if we had bb he could work from home.  Have tried Eircom and also O2 and three but no luck - the signal is really bad.  Now thinking about digiweb - this isn't cheap - about €800 set up and then €50 per month so would welcome any feedback before we go ahead.


----------



## helllohello (30 Oct 2009)

i am on digiweb and i find it very good. i have it 3 years now and also have the landline with them.   €800 sounds very expensive for setup.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 Oct 2009)

Have had experience of digiweb's satellite broadband .... woeful ... dial-up faster.

This has come up before on AAM ... do a search.


----------



## rgfuller (30 Oct 2009)

Not quite covering your question (apologies) - but have you looked for a community broadband scheme in your home area as an option?


----------



## argentina (30 Oct 2009)

hi,
we have digiweb at home and its great.  we pay €25 per month and install was about €100.  that €800 sounds very dear.  we also use the landline from digiweb and rarely have to pay for calls


----------



## leex (30 Oct 2009)

Is there coverage for 3G broadband in your area - ie o2,vodafone,meteor,3 etc??


----------



## Hurling Fan (30 Oct 2009)

leex said:


> Is there coverage for 3G broadband in your area - ie o2,vodafone,meteor,3 etc??



Hi Leex, no coverage from anyone at all - signal really bad - have tried O2 and 3 before but no signal.  Think our only hope is with Eircom through the landline (which isn't going to happen despite all our efforts) or a satellite dish.  

The cost appears to be high because there is equipment involved and installation.  So really wondering if anyone has digiweb through a dish.  

Thanks


----------



## Kerak (30 Oct 2009)

I had dish for 18months , no isdn or landline bb 3 years ago, would not compare to  landline bb in away way but alot faster than dial up. got rid when one of 2 isdn line became available! ( sound s like 3rd world!!!). Now on Digiweb  7mb/1mb bb landline connection at €49 for 50gig.Always found them helpful when needed on tech support but havnent needed to use  them that much.


wouldnt go back but if needs must.


----------



## Mpsox (30 Oct 2009)

I think your husband should look to see if an ordinart Digiweb home package will do instead of Digiweb satelite. We've an ordinary home package and I use it for work access as well. it's no better or worse then any other provider

He should also speak to his employer and see will they subsidise the cost, some do


----------



## shootingstar (17 Jan 2010)

Was doing a search on AAM for Digiweb & found this thread... 

Im a new user to digiweb, OMG its shockingly slow - poor connection - no response from support team - emails ignored - upload speed doesnt even really exist. Is anyone else having these problems with Digiweb? 

Apologies to the OP for jumping on your thread. xx

Shootingstar


----------

